# GeCHI Weekly Report #1.14

## !equilibrium

Quattordicesimo report settimanale dei GeCHI.

Come al solito, rinnovo l'invito a commentare il thread e ricordo che in fondo sono presenti le referenze per seguire i report tramite RSS.

===

Benvenuti al quattordicesimo GeCHI Weekly Report, il quale fornisce sommari e notizie importanti relative allo sviluppo della distribuzione Gentoo riguardanti il seguente periodo: 19.12.2009 - 25.12.2009.

[1] openrc stabilizzazione (22.12)

La stabilizzazione di sys-apps/openrc e sys-apps/baselayout:2 è giunta alla fase finale ed è quindi stato creato l'apposito tracker in cui segnalare gli eventuali ultimi problemi; la comunità italiana di Gentoo è fortemente incoraggiata ad eseguire la migrazione ad openrc come da apposita guida, al fine di fornire quanti più segnalazioni possibili agli sviluppatori Gentoo.

[last rites]

Il Gentoo Tree Cleaning Team segnala che i seguenti pacchetti verranno rimossi dal tree di portage entro 30 giorni:

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (24 Dec 2009)

# Fails to build if /usr/X11R6 is not present (bug #247737)

media-gfx/viewer

# Víctor Ostorga (vostorga [at] gentoo.org) (23 Dec 2009)

# Last bump in 2005, does not build against current

# stable net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1 bug #247956

net-dns/ldapdns

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (22 Dec 2009)

# Once again, removing libredblack; this was previously

# saved from a 60-days removal back in August, since the

# supplied patch *fails to apply*, this package will not be

# deemed salvageable.

dev-libs/libredblack

# Diego E. Pettenò (flameeyes [at] gentoo.org) (22 Dec 2009)

# Fails to build and ebuild does not die (bug #297970);

# ebuild unused, last bumped in 2005, then untouched till

# 2007 for Manifest2 bumps, and never since then.

net-libs/libwhisker

# Michael Sterrett (mr_bones_ [at] gentoo.org) (21 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't work anymore; the version in portage is no longer

# supported by upstream and no newer version is yet available.

games-strategy/freelords

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (25 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile (#279713)

# Is using Qt3 (#283429)

dev-util/valkyrie

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (25 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile (#297629)

# Installs documentation to /usr/doc (#248587)

# Is using Qt3 (#283429)

x11-misc/bbconf

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (21 Dec 2009)

# Masked for removal wrt bug 65525. Outdated, fetch-restricted,

# binary-only package. One of two remaining packages using

# emul-linux-x86-qtlibs qt3 libraries in gentoo-x86.

media-gfx/maya

# Samuli Suominen (ssuominen [at] gentoo.org) (21 Dec 2009)

# Doesn't compile wrt bugs 279334, 246875, 228241.

# Qt3-only application with no development being done for Qt4-port.

app-dicts/vdict

app-dicts/vdict-en-vi

app-dicts/vdict-fr-vi

app-dicts/vdict-vi-en

app-dicts/vdict-vi-fr

chi fa uso di uno o più dei pacchetti sopra citati è fortemente incoraggiato a trovare alternative oppure a contribuire al loro mantenimento.

----

Puoi seguire i GeCHI Weekly Report tramite i seguenti canali:

gechi.it RSS Feed;Twitter: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;Identi.ca: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds;YouTube: GeCHI Group;FaceBook: GeCHI Group;Digg: GeCHI Group | GeCHI RSS Feeds

----------

## xdarma

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [1] openrc stabilizzazione (22.12)
> 
> La stabilizzazione di sys-apps/openrc e sys-apps/baselayout:2 è giunta alla fase finale ed è quindi stato creato l'apposito tracker in cui segnalare gli eventuali ultimi problemi; la comunità italiana di Gentoo è fortemente incoraggiata ad eseguire la migrazione ad openrc come da apposita guida, al fine di fornire quanti più segnalazioni possibili agli sviluppatori Gentoo.
> ...

 

Per migrare ad openrc ho seguito la guida, ma mi è sembrato che le prime fasi non siano proprio a prova newbie (che è il mio caso).

All'inizio del punto 2 credo potrebbe essere utile dettagliare maggiormente i passi da seguire del tipo:

step1:

echo ">=sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1-r1" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo ">=sys-apps/openrc-0.7.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

step2:

emerge -uD world

step3:

dispatch-conf

step4:

[tutta la parte relativa al controllo dei file di configurazione]

step5:

cross-finger && reboot

Non è realmente un bug ed è fortemente dipendente dalla (in)capacità di chi esegue la migrazione...

A parte poche sciocchezze è andato tutto bene.

----------

## ago

puoi segnalare un eventuale miglioramento della guida sul bugzilla

----------

## bandreabis

Peccato che Gechi abbian chiuso!

----------

